# Recce Officers Role



## robreadman (9 Mar 2003)

I‘m Currently in the process of joining the Army Reserve in an Armoured Unit as an Officer. I was just wondering exactly what my role in the unit would be, what duties I would have, What I would expect to learn during the School year and in the summer? I want to get into the Army, I don‘t want to just test the waters I‘m Jumping right in. If I get called for service then I‘m gone, but I‘d just like to know what to expect as of right now. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## John Nayduk (10 Mar 2003)

You could come down to the unit and ask a few of the officers or SrNCOs.
Check out our web site:
 http://www.windsorregt.ca


----------



## Recce41 (10 Mar 2003)

Recce Hopful
 First off you will be on CAP, then if you pass. You will be on the ARTC course upto phase 4 and then if you pass you will be told what to do by your OC and or course your Troop WO. Buy the way officers fail first on the ARTC/ Phase3/Phase 4. I know I have been down to Gagtown as staff and its always feels good to fail someone. HAHA.


----------



## Zoomie (10 Mar 2003)

Recce-hopeful, don‘t let the riff-raff mess with your head.  CAP, ARTC et al is not rocket science by any means.  If you have a decent head on your shoulder, they shouldn‘t be a problem.

Recce41, if you truly take pleasure out of failing a soldier/officer, I would seriously reconsider your dedication to the CF!  Albeit I may not have instructed as many courses as you (just a matter of time, not skill) I know that instuctors such as you portray yourself to be, are a hindrance to the CF not a benefit.  I do hope that I am over-reacting to your sick sense of humour, however, if you are being truthful....  Feel free to pass on your complete details to me via PM and I will discuss this topic further with you over the DIN, Mano a mano...


----------



## Recce41 (11 Mar 2003)

I‘ll tell you something, on one phase 3 they started out with 12 ended with 2. One the phase 4. 20 students started 8 passed. Two that failed were ex Reg Force Mcpls. Its not that easy when you have a troop to take care of. There are Mcpls and Sgts with 12-16 yrs in that fail. I‘m posted to Gagetown this **** summer. I maybe slated for the ARTC, and I know for the Recce Phase 4 and ARSC. So to fail someone is the last thing to do. But when shells fall, bullets fly, officers have to lead. I‘ve seen to many NCOs and Officers that have passed and when under presure fall. So Zoomie get some mud on your boots. And Recce Hopeful, don‘t worry. I and others go by the you have failed now, now show me you should pass.


----------



## Recce41 (11 Mar 2003)

I‘ll tell you something, on one phase 3 they started out with 12 ended with 2. One the phase 4. 20 students started 8 passed. Two that failed were ex Reg Force Mcpls. Its not that easy when you have a troop to take care of. There are Mcpls and Sgts with 12-16 yrs in that fail. I‘m posted to Gagetown this **** summer. I maybe slated for the ARTC, and I know for the Recce Phase 4 and ARSC. So to fail someone is the last thing to do. But when shells fall, bullets fly, officers have to lead. I‘ve seen to many NCOs and Officers that have passed and when under presure fall. So Zoomie get some mud on your boots. And Recce Hopeful, don‘t worry. I and others go by the you have failed now, now show me you should pass.


----------



## Zoomie (11 Mar 2003)

ARTC 1,2,3 summer of 1999, been there, done that, got the T-shirt.  Got the plaque to prove it!


----------



## Recce41 (11 Mar 2003)

Then you better change your airforce capbadge icon.


----------



## Zoomie (11 Mar 2003)

Did my green time, playing blue right now.


----------



## Ralph (11 Mar 2003)

In the hopes of dodging the flames...what happens if you DO fail out while doing your officer classification training? Does it matter if it‘s a particular phase? Are you given the boot right away, or do you get a second chance? (Or a third?) And is it the same for the enlisted guys?
Just wondering, 
Ralph


----------



## Zoomie (11 Mar 2003)

Ralph, nevermind the "flames" that are in this thread.

It all depends on whether or not your course is a Career course.  ie a course that can only be attempted once in any one persons career.

Most likely all army phase training is not considered as such, therefore repeat attempts are permitted.  Each case would be individually examined and the validity of a re-course would be made.  If you failed out for physical reasons, then there wouldn‘t be a real problem in letting you get into shape and then trying again.  However, in the event of a complete failure due to skill and the ability to pick up the information being presented to you, then a decision would need to be made.
In the world of Blue, if you fail any part of pilot training, that‘s it that‘s all, no second chance.  Unless you win a Redress of Grievance, you are expected to either leave the CF or try a new MOC.


----------



## Recce41 (11 Mar 2003)

You can be given a second chance, it depends on how you did. If you tryed or if you were a piece of crap. It is up to your unit. In the Regs, you may get the boot, or asked to go to a different trade. 
 Years ago, when 6A/6Bs were combined with officers Ph 3/4, on mine. we started out with 8 officers and finished with 2. Two were given a second chance the yr after, 3 got the boot, and 1 just quit. For us SNR NCOs, to send a poor officer to the Regiment is not worth it. For we have to someday serve with them. Yes crap has gotten through, but that is the system. 
 After some time, you will feel better, if you pass a hard course. Then to pass a easy one. For you know you earned it.


----------



## robreadman (16 Mar 2003)

Too True Recce41. 

I wouldn‘t be trying to get in If I wasn‘t expecting a challenge. I want to be the best Officer I can be and become an asset rather than a burden to the regiment. 

Thanks for the info. 

Cheers.


----------

